# Information on these dogs.



## 492073 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi I was wondering if someone can tell me about these dogs. They are in the pedigree of a puppy I’m thinking of buying.

1.jack vom kleinen zigeuner
2 endy von karthago
3. diego vom waisagrund


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Don’t know those specific dogs but I will say that a lot of dogs I’ve encountered from kathargo bloodlines have been appealing to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

MahilGSD said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone can tell me about these dogs. They are in the pedigree of a puppy I’m thinking of buying.
> 
> 1.jack vom kleinen zigeuner
> 2 endy von karthago
> 3. diego vom waisagrund


Jack and Endy are both blanket black and tan. Diego is all black


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Bumping this because I'm curious about Jack vom kleinen Zigeuner. Interesting dog!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

__





Jack vom kleinen Zigeuner


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Jack vom kleinen Zigeuner




www.pedigreedatabase.com









__





Endy von Karthago


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Endy von Karthago




www.pedigreedatabase.com









__





Diego vom Waisagrund


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Diego vom Waisagrund




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------

